# Flotte Delta und Papst Lüfter im Test Ausgabe 10/08



## AMDSempron (30. August 2008)

*Flotte Delta und Papst Lüfter im Test Ausgabe 10/08*

Moin moin!
ich als braver Abonent hab heute vom braven Briefträger die neue PCGH bekommen und sie auch gleich durchstöbert. Dabei is mir der Artikel mit den üblen Papst Lüftern aufgefallen, ich selber habe zwei FFB0812EHE hier rumliegen, nutze einen davon auch um meine CPU zu kühlen. Hab die immer für das krasseste gehalten was es gibt, aber nun diese Papst Lüfter, das is gemein 

@PCGH: Habt ihr vielleicht ne Quelle wo ich so ein Teil herbekommen könnte? ich habe zu dem Modell außer auf der Herstellerseite nichts dazu gefunden. Alternativ könnte ich euch die auch abnehmen 

@Allgemein: Was sagt ihr zu den Teilen?


----------



## Lee (30. August 2008)

*AW: Flotte Delta und Papst Lüfter im Test Ausgabe 10/08*



> @Allgemein: Was sagt ihr zu den Teilen?



Godlike


----------



## Player007 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Flotte Delta und Papst Lüfter im Test Ausgabe 10/08*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> ich als braver Abonent hab heute vom braven Briefträger die neue PCGH bekommen und sie auch gleich durchstöbert. Dabei is mir der Artikel mit den üblen Papst Lüftern aufgefallen, ich selber habe zwei FFB0812EHE hier rumliegen, nutze einen davon auch um meine CPU zu kühlen. Hab die immer für das krasseste gehalten was es gibt, aber nun diese Papst Lüfter, das is gemein
> 
> @PCGH: Habt ihr vielleicht ne Quelle wo ich so ein Teil herbekommen könnte? ich habe zu dem Modell außer auf der Herstellerseite nichts dazu gefunden. Alternativ könnte ich euch die auch abnehmen
> ...



Bei Pc-Cooling findest du welche 
Delta FFB 0812 EHE

P.S. Den hast du ja schon 

120mm gibts hier

Gruß


----------



## AMDSempron (30. August 2008)

*AW: Flotte Delta und Papst Lüfter im Test Ausgabe 10/08*



Player007 schrieb:


> Bei Pc-Cooling findest du welche
> Delta FFB 0812 EHE
> 
> P.S. Den hast du ja schon
> ...


eben. Von den Papst Lüftern hab ich außer auf der Papstseite nichts gfunden, die wären aber noch viel besser als meine Deltas 
Ach ja, so was hier kann man auch machen, dann bleibt echt jeder PC kalt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKF16kQimWs&feature=related


----------

